# s-works bottom bracket



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

hi, my roubaix expert had a crack so i got an 2016 s-works frame from specialized (black-black). the frame came with already pressed in ceramicspeed bearings and i asked the mechanic in the shop, which kind of osbb this is and he said its bb30! the shell has an 42mm diamter and the with from edge to edge of the alloy insets is 68mm long, which is bb30. can anybody who owns this model confirm bb30? (i would like to press in a sram bb30/bsa adapter cause i am sick of all the creaking bb/pf something stuff).
thanks
thomas


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

schima said:


> hi, my roubaix expert had a crack so i got an 2016 s-works frame from specialized (black-black). the frame came with already pressed in ceramicspeed bearings and i asked the mechanic in the shop, which kind of osbb this is and he said its bb30! the shell has an 42mm diamter and the with from edge to edge of the alloy insets is 68mm long, which is bb30. can anybody who owns this model confirm bb30? (i would like to press in a sram bb30/bsa adapter cause i am sick of all the creaking bb/pf something stuff).
> thanks
> thomas


Yes and no... technically, the bottom bracket is OSBB, but that's really just Specialized's name for BB30 because the name BB30 was invented by Cannondale. 

I don't think pressing in a BB30/BSA adapter will solve the problem of creaking. All it will do is allow you to run a BSA crank. The reason BSA cranks didn't creak is because they were threaded directly into the frame. If you press the adapter in, yes, the crank will thread into the adapter, but the adapter will still creak (eventually) because its just pressed into the frame. IMO, that's where the issue is. Pressed in brackets, adapters, and bearing have to be pressed in perfectly straight. If they aren't, eventually, under the circular torque applied by the pedaling action, they come loose. I'm not a fan of OSBB/BB30, but i have to bikes with OSBB and IMO, the only way to really solve the creaking issue is by using a Praxis bottom bracket adapter. As the praxis screws together, the collet action of the adapter clamps it into place within the frame, so its not simply just pressed in.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Didn't the newer S-works frames go back to an aluminum BB shell?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

No/yes/kinda... I haven't seen the Roubaix S-Works up close, but I've got an S-Works Tarmac in the new design and it sounds like what he's describing. It's actually a carbon PF30 shell in which they have installed Al cups (epoxied in) effectively making it a BB30. I'm running a Rotor 3d+ crank so I left the BB alone as I have a 30mm spindle. I've now got over 4k miles on the bearings and haven't had any issues in that time.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes it's BB30. It should come with adapters that work fine. I'm using them for my Ultegra 6800 crankset. I haven't had any noise so far with 1500 mi.


----------



## Wiliertoerist (Jul 12, 2016)

It cannot be as bad as the creaking that Cannondale riders experience 

You can try Ceramic Bearings / C-BEAR, expensive but no creaks when placed correctly by the mecanic.


----------

